# Kündigung von Abos!



## acdefghza (9 Juni 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich bin 17 Jahre alt und habe am letzten Samstag eine ganz große Dummheit begangen! Ich habe ein Probeabo/Testabo bei einem Erotikanbieter erworben (man musste seine Kontonummer und so angeben....)! Am gleichen Tage wollte ich das Abo sofort kündigen! Ich habe an folgende Anbieter, die zu finden waren, Kündigungsmails geschickt: Cyberservices, Cybilling und Conceptmedia! Bis heute habe ich keine Antworten bekommen! Dafür sollen diese Firmen, die ihren Hauptsitz in den Niederlanden haben bekannt sein! Auch sollen diesen unseriösen Anbieter dafür bekannt sein, nach dem Ablaufen des Probeabos(3 Tage), ein "vollständiges" Abo einzurichten dass dann monatlich mindestens 26 euro kostet!! Auf diesen 2 Internetseiten von Cybilling und Conceptmedia gibt es eine Möglichkeit, durch eine Anklickfunktion zu kündigen! Bei beiden Seiten wird nach einer Kreditkartennummer gefragt, mit der man dieses Abo abgeschlossen hat! Die kann ich nicht angeben, weil ich ja gar keine habe! Auf der Cybillingseite ging es deswegen gar nicht und bei Conceptmedia konnte man durch angeben der Kundennummer und der E-Mail Adresse eine Anfrage abschicken! Eine Antwort habe ich bis jetzt nicht bekommen!

Wie sieht es jetzt mit dem Recht aus? Ich bin ja erst 17 Jahre alt? Wie/Auf welche Art und Weise kann ich/meine Eltern dagegen vorgehen?
Was, wenn sie den ersten Betrag von meinem Konto abgebucht haben? Diese Abbuchung sofort rückgängig machen? 
Diese o.g Anbieter sind wohl schon sehr oft aufgefallen! Auf Künigungen reagieren sie überhaupt nicht (bzw.kaum); sie drehen einem unbewusst ungewollte Abos an; falls man die Abbuchung dann wieder zurücküberweist kommen Inkasso-Briefe und Anwaltsschreiben, des öfteren auch gerichtliche Mahnbescheide und so!

Vielleicht kann mir ja irgendjemand ein paar Tipps/Ratschläge geben!! 
Und wie gesagt, zahlen will ich keinen Cent!!


Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*



acdefghza schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir ja irgendjemand ein paar Tipps/Ratschläge geben!!



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Persönliche Tipps sind auf Grund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes in Deutschland verboten.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*

Zum Thema Cyberservices sehr informativ:

h-t-t-p://54336.rapidforum.com/


----------



## moustache (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*

Die oben genannte Firma arbeitet mit der Kanzlei:  Hamburg zusammen. Von dieser habe ich einen Mahnbescheid bekommen. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Mahnbescheid eines Inkassoanwaltes.

Eigentlich genügt es dem Verlangen des Anbieters zunächst zu widersprechen. Ich denke, dass ein Rückruf der Abbuchung einem Widerspruch entspricht. 
Mir ist ebenso gegangen. Ich möchte meinem Mißgeschick hier zunächst schildernd Ausdruck geben. D.h., das Verfahren von der "Firma" Concept Media Group BV, ansässig in den Niederlanden, zu schildern. Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*



moustache schrieb:


> Von dieser habe ich einen Mahnbescheid bekommen. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Mahnbescheid eines Inkassoanwaltes.


Ist es  ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Ansonsten ist es nur eins der üblichen Mahndrohschreiben


----------



## moustache (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*

Vielen Dank für die zügige Antwort. Nein es ist *kein gerichtlicher Bescheid*. Es ist ein Bescheid einer seriös wirkenden Anwaltskanzlei in Hamburg, die sich unter anderem mit dem Bereich Inkasso beschäftigt. Ich werde gleich eine ausführliche Schilderung einstellen und Adressen angeben, weil manche Leute noch nicht einmal eine Adresse zur Kündigung vorfinden oder Schwierigkeiten haben diese zu finden.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*

Zur Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit  bzw Notwendigkeit von Brieffreundschaften mit Forderungsstellern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html



moustache schrieb:


> Es ist ein Bescheid einer seriös wirkenden Anwaltskanzlei in Hamburg, die sich unter anderem mit dem Bereich Inkasso beschäftigt.


Auch seriöse Inkassounternehmen  sind nicht immer  im vollem Umfang über ihr Klientel informiert..

ansonsten:   Es handelt sich um normale  Dienstleister, die keine Sonderrechte besitzen


----------



## moustache (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*

Mir ist es ebenso gegangen wie dem Forumteilnehmer der den ersten Beitrag schrieb. Ich 
möchte meinem Mißgeschick hier zunächst schildernd Ausdruck geben. D.h., das Verfahren von der 
"Firma" Concept Media Group BV, ansässig in den Niederlanden, schildern. 

Die "Firma" Concept Media Group oder eine damit verbundene "Firma" unterhält die Interseite 
"f***maschinen.com". Der Benutzer logt sich auf einer Seite mit dem Namen "memberarea.tv" ein. 
Das Einloggen und Paßwortbekommen geschieht über einen Telefondienst. Um den Telefondienst zu 
nutzen und eine Einlognummer, eine Pinnummer zu erhalten, muß man die eigene Internetadresse in 
ein Formular eingeben, desweiteren die eigene Telefonnummer, den eigene Namen und die eigene 
Bankverbindung. Die Firma wirb mit einem Probeabonnement für 3 Tage, damals für einen Preis von 
4,90 Eur. Heute wahrscheinlich 5,00 Eur. Man kann die Seite f***maschinen.com dann nutzen und 
sich die dortigen Pornofilme ansehen. Man kann auch innerhalb von 3 Tagen über eine E-Mail 
kündigen. Diese wird auch akzeptiert und die "Firma" verlangt keine weiteren Gebühren. 

Damit ist das ganze nicht abgeschlossen. Nun erhält man für weitere "Dienste" Abbuchungen,
 welche aber nicht bestellt wurden. Ich möchte diese aufzählen. 

Das sind für eine Mitgliedschaft im Bereich 
1.) "funclub.cc" 9,90 Eur monatlich
2.) für den Dienst "Telspass" 15,90 Eur monatlich
3.) außerdem bekommt eine Abbuchung von 5,00 Eur monatlich für ein nicht bestelltes "Männermagazin", das Magazin hat den Namen "Toro".
Das "Männermagazin" wurde mir zugeschickt und ist von seiner Aufmachung etwas dürftig. Der Verlag der in Deutschland das "Männermagazin" unterhält hat die Adresse:
Borgmeier Media Gruppe
Lange Straße 112
27749 Delmenhorst .

Das Magazin habe ich zurückgeschickt und dort, beim Verlag gekündigt, Zusendung der Kündigung 
erfolgte in Form eines Einschreibens. Dem Anbieter "Telspass" habe ich ebenfalls in dieser Form 
gekündigt. Anmerkung: alle hier erwähnten Einschreiben sind Einschreiben mit Rückschein.

Dem Anbieter "funclub.cc" habe ich geichfalls in dieser Form gekündigt. Mit dem Hinweiß, dass eine 
bestandene Mitgliedschaft fraglich ist. Redewendung: "falls eine Mitgliedschaft überhaupt bestanden
 hat". Den Betrag von 9,90 Eur monatlich habe ich zurückgefordert, wie oben erwähnt. Darauf erhielt 
ich Post von der oben genannten Anwaltskanzlei (Beiler, Karl, Platzbecker; Palmaille 96, Hamburg). 
Diese fordert nun den Betrag ein. Mit einer Bearbeitungsgebühr. Rechnung:

Abo-Beitrag: 9,90 Eur
Bankspesen: 3,83 Eur
Clearinggebühr: 3,83 Eur
Mahngebühr: 5,65 Eur
Gesamtbeitrag: 23,21 Eur.
Nun wurden, in dieser zweiten Stufe des Verfahrens, insgesamt schon 23,21 Eur gefordert und nicht mehr 9,90 Eur.
Gesamtadresse der Firma die durch die Kanzlei vertreten wird und Forderungen stellt: 
Concept Media Group B.V.
Lottumsweg 43 
59971 BV Grubenhorst 
NL 

Ich möchte noch einmal betonen, dass ich kein Abonnement, keine Mitgleidschaft auf einer Interseite
 und kein Magazin bestellt habe. Ich habe ausdrücklich nur den Bereich "f***maschinen.com" genutzt
 und innerhalb, der auf dieser Seite ausgesprochenen Kündigungsfrist, gekündigt. Die Kündigungsfrist 
für das Probeabonnement von "f***maschinen.com" betrug 3 Tage. 

Ich habe die Kündigung für den darüberhinaus gehenden Betrag des nicht bestellten "funclub.cc" 
verschickt, in Form eines Einschreibens. Es gingen dafür zwei Einschreiben heraus. Eines an die
 Kanzlei Beiler, Karl, Platzbecker in Hamburg, eine an: Concept Media Group B.V., Lottumsweg 43, 
59971 BV Grubenhorst NL . Nach dem ich den Rückschein, des Einschreiben der Kündigung für die 
Concept Media Group B.V., Lottumsweg 43, 59971 BV Grubenhorst NL erhalten habe, war auch am 
gleichen Tag ein weiteres Schreiben der Kanzlei Beiler, Karl, Platzbecker im Kasten. Es folgt die dritte
 Stufe das Verfahrens.

Diese dritte Stufe besteht aus dem Schreiben der oben genannten Kanzlei. Es beinhaltet die bisherige
 Forderung von 23,21 Eur. Dazu den Hinweiß auf den § 286 BGB. Die Forderung für Verzugszinsen von 
0,07 Eur. Wahrscheinlich ist hier die tägliche Verzinsung gemeint. Zusätzlich fordert die Kanzlei 30 Eur 
Rechtsanwaltsgebühren.

Sodaß sich nun ein Gesamtbetrag von 50, 63 Eur ergibt. Dieser wird zweifach gefordert, da ich 
zweifach den Abonnementsbetrag von 9,90 Eur zurückgebucht habe. Beide Verfahren werden 
getrennt abgehandelt. Obgleich es derselbe Anbieter war und es sich um "ein" Abonnement handelt. 
Welches zum gesamten Ärger noch hinzukommt. Für die beiden Einzelbeiträge von 9,90 Eur, die 
nacheinander für das gleiche Abonnement abgebucht und zurückgefordert wurden, werden getrennte
 Verfahren durchgeführt. Wahrscheinlich, um die Kosten in die Höhe zu treiben.

Ich schildere das ganze Verfahren hier ausführlich, um andere darauf aufmerksam zu machen, um vor 
dem Verfahren der niederländischen Firma ( Concept Media Group B.V., Lottumsweg 43, 59971 BV Grubenhorst NL) zu warnen. 

Die Seiten im Internet welche fragwürdig sind: 
Memberarea.tv
Funclub.cc
F***maschinen.com (die Sterne sind entsprechend mit Buchstaben auszufüllen)

Und wende mich hier hilfesuchend an die Mitglieder dieses Forums. Die Internetsuche über die 
Google-Suchmaschine hat ergeben, dass es einige Fälle von Betroffenen gibt, die leicht im Internet zu
 finden sind und die sich an Foren im Internet gewand haben. Man kommt schnell an einige 10-er von 
Beispielen, die mit Concept Media Group zu tun hatten und denen freizügig, zu unrecht Geld, für 
nichtbestellte Abonnements oder Zeitschriften, abgebucht wurde. Rechnet man hoch und schätzt die
 Anzahl der Geschädigten ab, welche sich nicht im Internet melden und welche ebenso oder ähnlich 
von der gleichen "Firma" geschädigt wurden, so kommen wir bestimmt auf einige hundert, vielleicht 
auf einige tausend.


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*

@moustache, deine Sicht der Handlungsweise ist mir so noch nicht unter gekommen, insbesondere die streitgegenständliche Verbindung verschiedener kostenpflichtiger Leistungen. Aber da du auf andere Foren verweist - dort geht es zumeist den Beschwerdeführern darum, dass sie gar keine Leistung bestellt hatten. Insbesondere liegt dann oft der Fall so, dass irgendwer die Daten des späteren Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfängers missbräuchlich genutzt hatte. Der freilich beschwert sich dann über den Anbieter und das macht mEn den Haupttenor der vielen Foreneinträge aus.


----------



## moustache (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*

Eben dieser Fall liegt hier vor! Es wird für nicht bestellte Dienstleistungen ein Betrag in
 Rechnung gestellt und freizügig abgebucht.

Was dir wahrscheinlich fremd ist, ist die Ausführlichkeit der Schilderung. Es macht sich nicht oft jemand die Arbeit den chronologischen Ablauf der Ereignisse zu schildern, wie eine Kontonummer weitergereicht wird und mit welcher Dreistigkeit weitere, nicht georderte Dienstleistung in Rechnung
 gestellt werden. 

Es ist möglich, dass dir die "streitgegenständliche Verbindung verschiedener kostenpflichtiger Leistungen" nicht geläufig ist. Deine Terminierung enthält aber eine Amalgamierung von Wahrem und
 Unwahrem. Kostenpflichtig sind diejenigen Leistungen die auch tatsächlich bestellt wurden und für die der Endverbraucher auch eine Einzugsermächtigung geben hat. Der Name Concept Media wird oft im Internet zitiert, eben weil von diesem Dienstleiter, für nicht bestellte Dienstleistungen, Geld abgebucht wird.

Also zur Wiederholung: Ich hatte eine Internetdienstleister in Anspruch genommen und fristgerecht 
innerhalb eines Probeabonnements gekündigt. In der Folge sind mir dann die Dienstleistung eines " Männermagazins" in Rechnung gestellt worden, weiterhin der Telefondienst Telspass. Beide Firmen 
haben eine andere Firmierung und eine andere Kontoverbindung. Diese Dienstleister wurden auf der ursprünglich Seite noch nicht einmal namentlich angezeigt, geschweige denn es wurde explizit ein Preis angezeigt.

Alles weitere siehe meine Schilderung oben. Dein Einwand hört sich ebenso an wie das Unrecht, das
 mir einfach angediehen wurde. Prinzip: es wird eine Handlung veranschlagt, es wird jemandem etwas aufbürdet, der Belastete kann seinem Recht dann wochenlang und monatelang hinterherlaufen.

Es ist verdammt noch einmal mein Recht über mein Geld selbst zu verfügen und nicht von assoziierten Gruppen, die meine Kontonummer weiterreichen und über Pseudobegründungen, die eigentlich keine Rechtswirksamkeit haben, Geld, für nichtgewünschte, nichtbestellte, nichtgeorderte Dienstleistungen, im Weiteren abbuchen.


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*



moustache schrieb:


> Dein Einwand hört sich ebenso an wie das Unrecht, das mir einfach angediehen wurde.


Also ich habe dich sehr wohl verstanden und es liegt mir fern, das Unrecht, dass dir gerade passiert, schön zu reden. Es ist nur mal eine neue Art der Problematik, so wie es nur selten publiziert wird.

Natürlich ist es dein Recht über dein Geld selbst nach Belieben verfügen zu können. Sollen die anderen doch ihren rechtmäßigen Anspruch erst einmal beweisen und deine Gegenrede abschmettern!


----------



## paganini34 (19 August 2008)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*

Hallo 
mir ging es ganz genauso. e-Mail bekommen, und vor lauter dummheit 5 euro Abo auf parkplatz******.com ohne Haken bei Telspass.com/funclub/toro männermagazin gebucht. Trotzdem bekam ich Zugangsdaten für 3 Abos.
5Euro memberclub.bv - hab ich gebucht
9,90 - Funclub Haken hatte ich entfernt. Trotzdem Zugangsdaten
19,90 - Telspass Haken hatte ich entfernt - Pin gekriegt mit der Info von 20 euro Guthaben.
Keine Kündigungsmöglichkeit nur unter Cybilling.com mit Eingabe von E-Mail oder kreditkartennummer. mit e-Mail kommt dann die Meldung: Kreditkartennummer falsch. ein Witz. Dann gottseidank dieses Froum gefunden:Probleme mit Cytainment bzw. Cyberservices B.V.
Hab die dann mit Kündigungsemails bombardiert und der Info das ich die nicht gebuchten Abos nicht bezahlen werde. dann 2 Kündigungsbestätigungen. von Telspass habe ich den Rückschein der schriftlichen Kündigung per einschreiben. also alle 3 Abos + 5 euro Abo gekündigt. Habe dann nochmal per E-Mail alles Verträge hilfsweise widerrufen und die arglistige täuschung vorgeworfen. Antwort:
Ein Widerrufsrecht nach den Grundsätzen des Fernabsatzvertragsrechts steht
Ihren nicht zu, da § 312 d IV BGB keine Anwendung findet bei der Lieferung von Audio- oder Videoaufzeichnungen oder von Software, wenn der Verbraucher die im Internet zur Verfügung gestellten Leistungen durch Herunterladen in Anspruch nimmt (Palandt-Heinrichs § 312 d Rdnr. 10).

und: 
Sie haben sich auf einer unserer Anmeldeseiten für einen Testzugang im Bereich  V entschieden.

Wir möchten darauf hinweisen, dass auf der Anmeldeseite das folgende eindeutig vermerkt ist:

Mit dem Absenden bestätigen Sie ausdrücklich: 
Der Mitgliedsbeitrag darf bis auf Widerruf von Ihrem Konto abgebucht werden. 
Die Kündigungsfrist beträgt 10 Tage vor Ablauf des Zugangs. 

Der Testzugang erfolgt für 2,97 Euro und kann bis zum Ende des Testzeitraums gekündigt werden.
Danach beginnt die reguläre Mitgliedschaft (s.Auswahlliste oben) mit dem nächsthöheren Paket.

Wir haben bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt keine Kündigung von Ihnen erhalten, aus diesem Grund wurden weitere Abbuchungen vorgenommen.Hä? ich habe die kündigungsbestätigungen und die genannte seite nie besucht.

Meine Antwort: Ich habe diesen Testzugang niemals bestellt oder mich dafür entschieden wie Sie behaupten und ich fechte sämtliche angebliche Verträge mit der Firma Cyberservices B.V. und/oder Cytainment unverzüglich wegen Inhaltsirrtums (§ 119 Abs. 1 1. Alt. BGB) an.
Ich fechte hilfsweise sämtliche Verträge mit der Firma Cyberservices B.V. und/oder Cytainment  wegen arglistiger Täuschung (§123 BGB) an.
Ich widerrufe hilfsweise sämtliche Verträge mit Cyberservices/Cytainment  vorsorglich gemäß § 312d, 355 BGB.

Heute haben sie abgebucht: 9,90 funclub/19,90 Telspass/ 5Euro Toro Männermagazin
Von dem toro ding habe ich in den emails nie etwas gehört,nur auf der seite den haken nicht gesetzt gehabt.

Hab die Beträge von der Bank zurückbuchen lassen bis auf dei 5 euro Testabo. schliesslcih hatte ich dieses ja gebucht.

Erwarte jetzt das der Mahn/Anwalts/Inkassoterror losgeht. Aber ich sitz es aus. Sollen sie doch vor Gericht gehen.

Gruss 
ein opfer


----------



## snowplay (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*

Hallo.

Ich habe deinen beitrag mit grossem interesse gelesen, weil meinem lebensgefährten derzeit gerade das selbe problem hat.
er hat aus langerweile, wie er sagt, einfach mal geschaut und sich dort auch angemeldet. dies läuft schon seit ca einem jahr. nun wollte er diese geschichte kündigen und hat letzten monat, den beitrag von seiner bank zurück buchen lassen. um irgendwie an adressen zu kommen. es dauerte auch nicht lange, da hatten wir die ersten schreiben von den anwälten im briefkasten. ich muss dazu sagen, das er verschiedene abos bei verschiedenen anbietern hatte. bei dem einem habe ich es schriftlich, das die mitgliedschaft gekündigt ist. nun haben wir genau das selbe problem, das wir von der kanzlei bkp eine außergerichtlich anwaltlich mahnung erhalten haben..ich habe denen eine e-mail geschickt, mit dem inhalt das ich ja letzten monat schon einen brief in die niederlande geschickt habe, und die kündigung ausgesprochen habe, und die jetzt mit der forderung von 50,63€ kommen.
der weg gleicht deinem also sehr.
nun meine frage... wie hast du es geschafft, da raus zu kommen aus dem kram.
sollen wir der forderung nach kommen?

wir wollen, das es so schnell wie möglich zu ende geht und natührlich auch so günstig wie möglich.

vielen dank im vor raus für deine antwort.


----------



## Mondeo (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*

Hallo ihr lieben Opfer,

ich mußte feststellen, daß ich auch ein Opfer geworden bin. Habe mich bei memberarea.tv Anfang Dezember 2009 angemeldet und prompt auch Abbuchungen von der Partnerseite funclub.cc 9,90€ und telspass.com 19,90 und sowieso cyberservices b.v. bekommen. Und schon hänge ich mit euch drinnen. Wollte es, wie ein bzw. mehrere andere/s Opfer hier beschrieben, über cybilling.com die Mitgliedschaft kündigen, aber funktioniert wegen Kreditkartenanfrage nicht. Die "oder emailadresse"-Funktion nützt nichts, weil ich ein normaler EC-Karten-Nutzer bin und auch die Meldung "Kreditkartennummer ungültig" bekomme und somit nichts kündigen kann. ahbe heute mal direkt an die Kontaktadresse eine zu Cyberservices b.v. eine Kündigungsemail geschrieben, werde aber, wie ich es auch bei vielen herauslesen konnte, umsonst auf eine Antwort warten.
Zum Glück habe ich diese Zusatzabbuchungen, die ich nicht beauftagte, sonder NUR für memberarea.tv erworben habe, beim ersten Kontoauszugbesichtigung bemerkt. Und da ich hier und sonst wo gelesen habe, daß es massenweise Probleme damit gibt, wollte ich, bevor bei mir garantiert noch mehr abgebucht wird, nachfragen, ob jemand schon Erfolge gehabt hat, ohne weitere Probleme solche und ähnlich in Verbindung mit Cyberservices B.V. bestehenden Mitgliedschaften zu kündigen.

Ich melde mich jetzt schon im voraus, um hoffentlich das schlimmste noch zu vermeiden zu können, nicht das es wie vielen hier mit Anwälten, Mahnschreiben usw. fortschreitet.

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand einem dummen und blöden Opfer wie mir auch helfen könnte.

LG Werner


----------



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kündigung von Abos!*



Mondeo schrieb:


> Ich melde mich jetzt schon im voraus, um hoffentlich das schlimmste noch zu vermeiden zu können, nicht das es wie vielen hier mit Anwälten, Mahnschreiben usw. fortschreitet.


Die Mahnmüllversendung wird sich kaum bremsen lassen, aber dafür gibt es ja einfache Lösungen: 
Spamfilter und Wertstofftonnen, dort wo auch der übrige Werbemüll entsorgt wird.


----------



## tutsi (11 Dezember 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben,

meinem Lebensgefährten geht es ähnlich, bei uns wurde vor kurzem zweimal am selben Tag eine Summe vom konto abgebucht erst waren es ca 40 Euro dann nochmal ca 60 Euro da ich für die Finanzen zuständig bin und mir die Firma Cyberservices überhaupt nichts sagte habe ich die beiden Abbuchungen pauschal erstmal zurückgezogen habe mich dann mit meinen Partner in Kontakt gesetzt und Ihn gefragt ob ihm das bekannt ist und er damit was anfangen kann.Seine Antwort lautete Nein und ich dachte das sich diese Sache dann auch Erledigt habe da ich die Beträge ja zurückgezogen habe und somit einen Wiederruf gestartet habe.
Ein paar Tage später bekamen wir eine Mahnung für jede Summe einzelnd wodurch auch nicht ersichtlich war über welche Leistungen es sich dabei gehandelt haben sollte, hab ich dann erstmal ignoriert, nochmal mit meinem Partner gesprochen ( der auch nicht wusste von wem und warum diese Summen zustande gekommen waren) mit dem Ergebniss wir Ignorieren weiter (da man ja schon öfters von Dubiosen Geldschefflern über die Medien gehört hat).
Nun kam dan sofort ein Schreiben für jeden Betrag vom Inkasso RA aus Hamburg, das hat mich nur bestärkt das es nicht ganz keuscher sein kann, ich habe schon öfter mit Inkassoschreiben zu tun gehabt da es Finanziell nicht immer einfach ist aber so ein schreiben habe ich noch nie bekommen von wegen IP Addresse, Standortbestimmung und sekundengenauer nachweis.Das alles ist in einem Zeitraum von ca.8 Wochen abgelaufen es ist schon sehr verwunderlich. Bin mal gespannt was noch alles auf uns zu kommt.

LG
Sabine

[modedit by Hippo: Formatierung repariert]


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2011)

Rechtsanwälte sind keine Behörden, die haben zunächst einmal überhaupt keine Sonderrechte. Solange die nur mit Papier drohen und mahnen (und dabei wird es bleiben), können die Euch gar nichts.

Ob eine Forderung rechtmäßig erhoben wird oder nicht, das entscheidet nicht der Rechtsanwalt, sondern das würde im Streitfall erst ein Gericht entscheiden. Im Streitfall vor Gericht hätte der Forderungssteller zu beweisen, dass:


Dein Mann sich dort angemeldet hat und niemand anders
Dein Mann hierbei über alle Vertragskonditionen transparent belehrt wurde (Kostenpflicht, Zahlungsweise, Kündigung etc.)
Dein Mann eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten und zur Kenntnis genommen hat
 
Diesen Nachweis werden die Abzocker regelmäßig aber nicht führen können.
Diese schmuddeligen und unseriösen Hoppelwestern-Portale arbeiten nämlich mit unsicheren und intransparenten Anmeldeverfahren, es werden die Informationspflichten aus § 312c BGB nicht erfüllt, und es wird vor allem die Person des Anmelders nicht verifiziert, z.B. durch Rückbestätigung per e-Mail. Oft ist es auf solchen Portalen ohne weiteres möglich, dass sich eine fremde Person unter Namensmissbrauch dort anmeldet. Den daraus entstehenden "Schaden" hat aber allein der Forderungssteller zu vertreten und zu tragen - wenn er ein unsicheres Verfahren anbietet, wo eine missbräuchliche Anmeldung jederzeit möglich ist.

Aus einer unberechtigten Forderung entstehen Deinem Mann keinerlei Verpflichtungen. Vor allem natürlich keine Zahlungspflicht. Aber auch keine Pflicht, irgendeine Stellungnahme an die Gegenseite abgeben zu müssen bzw. beweisen zu müssen, dass er es nicht war oder ähnlicher Mumpitz. In der Beweislast wäre ausschließlich der Forderungssteller.
IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts (auch, wenn sie immer das Gegenteil behaupten).
a) bekommen sie von den Providern die Bestandsdaten nicht (und erst recht nicht nach so einer langen Zeit, weil nach 7 Tagen bereits die Logdateien gelöscht sind),
b) beweist eine IP-Adresse mit Zeitstempel allein sowieso noch keinen Vertragsschluss.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html

"Standortbestimmung" - das ist ebenfalls Quatsch, das geht mit dynamischen IPv4-Einwahl-IP-Adressen nur bis ca. 30 Kilometer genau - und schon gar nicht nach so langer Zeit.

Das alles wissen diese Anwälte im übrigen auch ganz genau, daher gibt es weder eine Verpflichtung, noch einen Sinn, ihnen das mitzuteilen. Ebenso gut kann man vor einer Parkuhr das Ave-Maria singen. Auch, wenn man herumschreibselt, kommen weitere böse und drohende Mahnbriefe. Jedoch schläft nach einiger Zeit das Kasperletheater von selbst ein. Typisch bei den meisten Abzockemodellen sind zwischen 5 und 10 Mahnschreiben. Wenn das übliche Skript abgespult ist, ist Ruhe. Auch, wenn man gar nicht reagiert (es gibt auch gar keine Verpflichtung dazu).

In extrem seltenen Fällen kann es sein, dass ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Erst dann muss man reagieren und auf dem beigefügten Formular den Widerspruch erklären und innerhalb von 14 Tagen an das Gericht (nicht an den Abzocker!) zurückschicken.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/
Nachdem man dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen hat, ist das weitere gerichtliche Mahnverfahren blockiert, es gibt dann keinen gerichtlichen Titel für den Abzocker, und der Gerichtsvollzieher kann nicht kommen. Wenn der Abzocker jetzt immer noch was will, müsste er Klage einreichen. Will er aber nicht, angesichts der prekären Beweislage. Die Gebühr für den Mahnbescheid (23 Euro) hätte er ebenfalls versenkt und kriegt sie nicht wieder. Daher sind Mahnbescheide bei Abzocke auch extrem selten.

Von Prozessen im Rahmen dieser Hoppelwestern-Abzocke haben wir seit Jahren noch nicht in einem einzigen Fall gehört. Kein Wunder, angesichts der Aussichtslosigkeit. Der Abzocker würde verlieren und hätte alle Kosten zu tragen, auch Eure Anwaltskosten.

Das ganze "Geschäftsmodell" lebt nur von der hohlen Drohfassade und von den 30 Prozent, die sich einschüchtern lassen und auch ggf. eine unberechtigte Forderung bezahlen. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Übertriebener Respekt vor Rechtsanwälten ist unbegründet. Die haben keine Sondervollmachten (solange sie nicht klagen, oder sie kein Mahnverfahren ohne Widerspruch durchkriegen - aber das wollen sie ja alles nicht). Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## Opelfahrer (11 Dezember 2011)

servus...
ja mich betrifft es leider auch und suche hier noch nach weiteren antworten...
angemeldet hatte ich mich bei flirtcafe. de und First Affäir.de...
ich habe durch von cyberservices b.v ein schreiben von friedrich fix und rüdiger mosebach erhalten mit einem beitrag von 50,56 euro zahlen soll und habe auch ein anwaltschreiben von Brandes Rechtsanwälte 92,67 euro erhalten was ich bis zum 19.12.11 zahlen soll ...

was sollte ich am besten tuen  ?

durch cybilling.com gibt es meine user-id nicht mehr...

auch telefonischen kontakt mit brandes soll ich meine damaligen kündigungsschreiben hinzufügen...sind ja angeblich nie angekommen...

bitte um rat.

danke im vorraus


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2011)

Lies mal den Beitrag über Deinem.

Bei Flirt- und Porno-Fallen entsteht regelmäßig kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag, weil über die Tatsache der Verlängerung des Testabos in ein kostenpflichtiges Dauer-Abo nicht sofort erkennbar aufgeklärt wird. Überraschende, unwirksame Klausel gemäß § 305c BGB.

Die Forderungen sind als unberechtigt zu betrachten. Eine Verpflichtung, Stellung an die Gegenseite nehmen zu müssen, gibt es nicht. Geschreibsel führt nur zu weiteren Drohbriefen. Aber die Drohungen werden so oder so nicht wahrgemacht.

Ansonsten gilt das bereits oben gesagte.
Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Opelfahrer (11 Dezember 2011)

naja ob das alles so korrekt ist...ich mein die anwaltkanzlei brandes gibts ja in der tat...


----------



## Opelfahrer (11 Dezember 2011)

also zur bank und das geld zurückfordern lassen ?


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2011)

Ob es den Anwalt gibt oder nicht, das ändert nichts an der Bewertung der Forderung als unberechtigt.

Nur, weil ein Anwalt eine Forderung vertritt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Forderung berechtigt ist. Habe ich doch oben schon so geschrieben.

Widerrechtlich abgebuchte Beträge kann man von der Bank mit Widerspruch zurückbuchen lassen. Bis 13 Monate nach Kontobelastung.


----------



## Opelfahrer (11 Dezember 2011)

also im klartext, alles auf eis legen und abwarten ?


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2011)

Du - wir machen das hier schon ein paar Tage ...
Der Antiscammer ist auch ein blutiger Anfänger mit erst 6100 Beiträgen ...
Spaß beiseite - Du fragst was Du tun sollst? Die kurze Antwort ist einfach: Ich würde *NIX* machen, gar nix. Nicht mal ignorieren
Längere Antwort - lies Dir mal hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
die Links durch. Das sollte dann an Info reichen


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2011)

Und immer an eins denken: Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## Opelfahrer (11 Dezember 2011)

trotzdem buchen die doch weiter ab, ich kann doch nicht jedes mal zur bank rennen, die zeit habe ich nu och nich


----------



## jupp11 (11 Dezember 2011)

Opelfahrer schrieb:


> trotzdem buchen die doch weiter ab,


Wenig wahrscheinlich dass es sich mehrfach wiederholt. Jede Rückbuchung kostet die ca 8-10€


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2011)

Und wenn sie es trotzdem tun ...
Zwei Möglichkeiten ...
* entweder Du läßt es Dir gefallen
* Du holst Dir die Kohle wieder
Deine Entscheidung ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Dezember 2011)

Opelfahrer schrieb:


> naja ob das alles so korrekt ist...ich mein die anwaltkanzlei brandes gibts ja in der tat...


 
Natürlich gibt es die Kanzlei und den Anbieter womöglich auch. Es wäre halt die Frage, wer der den strittigen Vertrag ausgelöst hat und die Klärung dieser Frage wäre Sache des Anbieters, zu der weder dein Mann noch du Angaben machen musst. Ihr bestreitet die Forderung (wenn ihr euch sicher seid) und der Rest ist deren Bier.


----------



## bertinho (9 Februar 2012)

hallo !
ich bin neu hier (österreich )
und hatte im november eine blödheit gemacht
offensichtlich ein für 1 monat beschränktes abo bei einer partnerseite bestellt welches ich dann nicht einmal genutz habe und dafür wurde mir von cybilling eur30 abgebucht , das war im dezembrr und soweit ok.
dachte das wars dann.
seit damals waren noch mal 2 abbuhungen auf meiner kreditkartenmabrechnung und ich habe erst heute darauf reagiert , das heisst bei der kartenfirma angerufen und telefonisch und auch per email reklamiert.
ich gehe davon aus dass die abbuchungen allesame verloren sind , ich will aber keine weiteren.
das hat mir die kartenfirma versprochen.
meine frage wars das dann.
ich weiss nicht einmal welche seite das war habe keinerlei zugangsnummer oder passwort etc habe das alles gelöscht da ich keinerlei weitere interesse habe dies seite zu nutzen  - und ich dachte da das zugangspaket für 1monat limitiert war da würde einmal abgebucht werden und damit hat es sich. nun dem ist nicht so.
abgesehen vom einspruch bei der kreditkarte sollte ich noch was tun ??
habe in der zwischenzeit diese einträge gelesen und mir stellts die haare auf.
ratet mir jemand auf der cybilling seite noch mal reingehen und kündigen ?
da müsste ich wieder meinen namen und die cc nummer angeben , glaube nicht dass das ratsam wäre.
bitte um rat , danke
hubert


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2012)

bertinho schrieb:


> da müsste ich wieder meinen namen und die cc nummer angeben , glaube nicht dass das ratsam wäre.


Warum nicht? Insbesondere, da du dich ja mit deinen echten Daten dort angemeldet hattest.

Welche Seite war das denn? In erster Linie solltest du dort mal (oder über cybilling) das laufende Abo stoppen/kündigen, sonst wird automatisch weiter gebucht, weil sich so ein Abo ungekündigt selbst verlängert.


----------



## bertinho (16 Februar 2012)

danke , Reducal.
1. die haben meinen namen und die adresse , die cc karte sowieso.
2. ich erhielt bereits eine mahnung über eur36 ,.. text ....um ihnen weitere kosten zu ersparen ...ansonsten...usw.
habe ich heute bezahlt , denn ich will in meiner abwesenheit von zu hause keine anwaltspost bekommen.
3. kündigung des abos wurde von affaire support sogar 2 mal bestätigt. per email , habe behalten.
ich habe bezahlt weil ich eben keine guten nerven habe und solch einen krieg glaub ich nicht durchstehe.
ebenso aus dem grund um eben "weitere kosten zu ersparen " und die forderung ebe n och im verschmerzhaften bereich liegt .
ebensowenig will ich post erhalten die meine partnerin nicht sehen soll.
ist alles meine schuld und blödheit und naivität. mir war halt einmal langeweilig und der hafer hat gestochen , niemals ein guter ratgeber.
also schaut ziemlich im ar... aus .
what to do in the future ?
ich hoffe , ich haben genug deppensteuer bezahlt und die lassen es jetzt.


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Welche Seite war das denn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bertinho schrieb:


> what to do in the future ?
> ich hoffe , ich haben genug deppensteuer bezahlt und die lassen es jetzt.


Zur Sicherheit könntest du in ein paar Tagen dort noch mal nachfragen, ob nun alle offenen Posten bezahlt sind und lass´ dir die Kündigung abermals bestätigten. Drucke dir die Antwort aus oder speichere sie wieder auffindbar.


----------



## Pinkar Phanter (10 Oktober 2012)

Hej Leute,


sry das ich den alten Thread ausgrabe aber der war das 2. Ergebnis bei Google ^^.

Ich hab genau das Problem! Bin mit der gängigen Strategie vertraut es einfach zurück zu Buchen
und aus zu sitzen bis sie keine Lust mehr haben. 2 Fragen hab ich dazu aber noch.

1. Wenn ich das Geld zurückbuche, muss ich dann nochmal extra kündigen? Das läuft bei mir ab Juni.
Hab heute erst gemerkt das ich da überhaupt nen abo hab.

2. Bei mir läuft das über den Handy vertrag. Wie mach ich das da mit dem zurückbuchen? Das is ja integriert
in meine handy Rechnung.

Die Buchen auch manchmal unterschiedlich viele abo`s. einen monat sinds 4, den andere Monat 5 abo`s.
Kommt alles von der Concept Media Group BV. Was das genau für abo`s sind weiß ich garnich. Auf der
Rechnung steht nur "Abo-Infodienste".

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir da noch Antworten könnt!

Edit:
Habe mir das zum Thema Handyanbieter durchgelesen. Kann ich diesen Musterbrief "Widerspruch an Provider bei Abzocke mit Handy-Abo" benutzen? Sollte doch funktionieren oder?

Mein Schädel dröhnt ganz schön mit dem ganzen zeug. Eine Meinung von euch wäre mir nochmal sehr wichtig.



Ps.: find euer Forum echt nice


----------



## Hippo (11 Oktober 2012)

Lies Dich hier mal rein
Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## Pinkar Phanter (11 Oktober 2012)

Ok, nur nochmal zur klarheit.
Wenn ich mich für Variante 3 entscheide. Dann nehme ich den Musterbrief und kann hintenraus mit
einer Klage meines Mobilfunk Anbieters rechnen die ich gewinnen werde.
Wenn ich schweige: Mein Vertrag läuft in einem Jahr aus. Das heißt solange zahlen und den Handyvertrag
kündigen. Dann bestehen doch aber immernoch die anderen verträge oder? Wollen die dann nicht immernoch
Geld sehen?


----------



## Teleton (11 Oktober 2012)

Halt. Wenn der Kram über die Mobilfunkrechnung abgerechnet wird ist schweigen keine Alternative! Wegen der Rügefrist des §45 i TKG sollten schon Einwendungen erhoben werden. Und natürlich sollte für die Zukunft beim Anbieter gekündigt und widerrufen werden damit keine weiteren Kosten auflaufen. Die Frage ist nur was mit gegenwärtigen und vergangenen Zahlungen geschehen soll.



> Mein Vertrag läuft in einem Jahr aus.


Ohne Kündigung? Üblicherweise verlängern die sich um ein Jahr.




> Auf der Rechnung steht nur "Abo-Infodienste".


Sind das möglicherweise eingehende INFO-SMS die abgerechnet werden?


----------



## Pinkar Phanter (11 Oktober 2012)

Der Vertrag läuft in 4 Tagen aus. Hab ich gestern erst gemerkt. Von daher verlängert er sich um Jahr.

Keine SMS.

Meinst du mit "Anbieter" meinen Handyanbieter oder den Anbieter der "Infodienste"?
Würde nämlich nochmal gerne genau wissen ob ich nochmal Kündigungen zu der Firma mit den
Infodiensten schicken muss oder ob sich das klärt wenn ich gegen die Zahlungen vorgehe.

Danke für deine Antwort.

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2012)

Pinkar Phanter schrieb:


> Anbieter der "Infodienste"


...muss man nicht kündigen, da die i. d. R. pro Einwahl abrechnen (kein Abo). Du könntest aber deinen Provider um Auskunft bitten, was da angewählt wurde oder es aus der detaillierten Rechnung raus lesen. Solche Dienste sind gern auf der SIM-Card vorgespeichert, z. Horoskope, ADAC oder der Wetterdienst.


----------



## Pinkar Phanter (11 Oktober 2012)

In der Rechnung steht:

Nutzung Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter brutto
5 Sonderdienste Fremdanbieter (SIF)
Concept Media Group BV, Lottumsweg 43, NL-5971 BV
Grubenhorst, NL, Niederlande, email:
msupport[at]conceptmediagroup[dot]com, Tel: 01805-552938 (€
0,14/Min. a.d.dt. Festnetz, bzw. max. € 0,42/Min. a.dt. Mobilfunknetzen)
Ihre Dienste: 5x Abo-Infodienste 24,9500 €

In der detalierten Rechnung steht:

Datum Uhrzeit Typ Verbindung Zielnetz Dauer/ Menge Preis
10.09.12 11:36:49 SIF Abo-Infodienste VF 00:01/ 1 4,9900


Denke schon dass das Abo`s sind. Nutzen tu ich mit meinem handy nichts weiter als internet (Reddit). somit denke ich nicht das ich
auf die dienste in irgendeiner weise zugreife.

Edit:
Jetz hab ich erstmal selbst gecheckt was ich da geschrieben habe. DATUM UND UHRZEIT???? Wie soll das denn gehen? Was is das fürn typ SIF?

Edit2:
Hab mal auf die Zeiten geschaut. Is ein bisschen mysteriös:

10.09.12 11:36:49
03.09.12 11:36:49
06.08.12 11:37:12
13.08.12 11:37:12

is wohl kaum ein Zufall oder?

Dabei gehts mir nur darum zu zeigen das ich das wohl kaum abgerufen habe wenn die Zeiten
teilweise identisch sind. Das is jetz nur aus 2 Monaten. Würde bestimmt noch mehr finden.


----------



## Pinkar Phanter (14 Oktober 2012)

Pinkar Phanter schrieb:


> Würde nämlich nochmal gerne genau wissen ob ich nochmal Kündigungen zu der Firma mit den
> Infodiensten schicken muss oder ob sich das klärt wenn ich gegen die Zahlungen vorgehe.


 
hätte darauf gerne eine Antwort ^^.
Und ich kann nur gegen Rechnungen vorgehen die nicht älter sind als 8 Monate oder?


----------



## Teleton (14 Oktober 2012)

Ja an die "Mehrwert"diensteanbieter. Wegen §404 BGB geht eigentlich auch eine Kündigung beim Provider aber bevor man über den Zugang der Kündigung zankt...



> Und ich kann nur gegen Rechnungen vorgehen die nicht älter sind als 8 Monate oder?


8 Wochen, wobei strittig ist, ob die Rügefrist eine Ausschlussfrist ist oder nur die Beweislast sich umkehrt.


----------

